# تسخين حمامات السباحة بالطاقة الشمسية



## alexemi (17 يوليو 2011)




----------



## alexemi (17 يوليو 2011)

0197770451


----------



## alexemi (17 يوليو 2011)

الشركة المصرية للطاقة المتجددة إيجرين 
تسخين حمامات السباحة بالطاقة الشمسية 
م/ أشرف ابوالعيش 
0197770451
WWW.egreen-eg.com


----------



## thaer11 (13 سبتمبر 2019)

شكرا


----------

